# Sad Song



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)

Hey, Bring some song


----------



## eagle1462010 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (May 12, 2018)




----------



## miketx (May 12, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hey, Bring some song


This song was written by a Roy Orbison fan, J.D. Souther and sounds like the Roy O. style.


Listen to it Dalia, it's beautiful.


----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (May 12, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (May 12, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Hugo Furst (May 12, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 12, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)

miketx said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Bring some song
> ...


Beautiful, i knew about this song but not from this singer


----------



## miketx (May 12, 2018)

Dalia said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


He wrote it. Lovely isn't it?


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 12, 2018)

Dalia said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Nilsson was the original, Mariah Carey remade it in the early 90s and her rendition is great as well.


----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## miketx (May 12, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)

One of a garage song


----------



## Dalia (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Compost (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Compost (May 12, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 12, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Sorry it wasn't Nilsson on that song it was Eric Carmen.


----------



## Compost (May 12, 2018)




----------



## miketx (May 12, 2018)

Compost said:


>


----------



## miketx (May 12, 2018)

He still has it and look how old he was.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 12, 2018)

Fills me up every time.


----------



## Compost (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Compost (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)

Sad songs are what I listen to most after angry songs, so there are a lot I could post here.


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 12, 2018)

Compost said:


>


Yeah that one is on the money.


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)

I think both versions of this song are great.


BTBAM is usually a heavy band, but they have some good range.


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of the Stones' version, but I really like this remake:


----------



## Billo_Really (May 12, 2018)

This song hits so close to home, to this day, I can't listen to the entire song.


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> This song hits so close to home, to this day, I can't listen to the entire song.



That whole album is excellent.


----------



## Billo_Really (May 12, 2018)

Here's another one that's pretty sad...


----------



## Billo_Really (May 12, 2018)

Here's another one that gets me all choked up...


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 12, 2018)

This is the 2nd saddest song I ever heard...


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 12, 2018)

Who would've thought, the saddest song I ever heard, would be from Black Sabbath?


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 12, 2018)

Here's another sad one...



Jack Bruce is dead! And that's sad!


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 12, 2018)

It's sad there are not more songs like this one...


----------



## Billo_Really (May 12, 2018)

Since I have blue eyes, you can see what's coming...


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


>


Although I think Johnny Cash made it his song.


It's almost as if him and that song were meant together.


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)

Billo_Really said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I still prefer the NIN version.


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Billo_Really (May 12, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> I still prefer the NIN version.


Jew hater!

Wait...........Cash isn't a Jew.  Alright, fuck it!


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)

I don't know that this song was meant to be sad; it could be seen as an uplifting message, but it's always seemed sad to me.


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 12, 2018)

If only the live performances of this song had not been deleted, I loved watching my late beautiful precious Steve Sanders sing this song so much!!!


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 13, 2018)




----------



## MarathonMike (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (May 13, 2018)

Makes for awesome Saturday AM listening.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 13, 2018)

One of the saddest songs I have ever heard...Belinda Carlisle.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 13, 2018)

Originally kind of a nasty song...Reba made it a sad, wistful ballad...


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 13, 2018)

Fairly depressing...though a lot closer to the original than most versions.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 13, 2018)

Jim Steinman's masterpiece. (And yes, that's Robert Patrick in the video at 2:19.)


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Harry Dresden (May 14, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Montrovant (May 14, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


>



This song is sad because it is part of the album which marked the beginning of the end for Metallica as a good band.


----------



## MaryL (May 14, 2018)

Beautiful laments...The parting glass, the high kings.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Lysistrata (May 14, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (May 15, 2018)

kind of corny song, but so so sad.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## konradv (May 16, 2018)

Familiar tune but different words and not just because they're in German.  The song relates the death of a friend due to a heroin overdose.


Juliane Werding- Am Tag als Conny Kramer starb


----------



## Dalia (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Jarlaxle (May 26, 2018)

Sounds upbeat, actually a little depressing...


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 20, 2018)

_Life is short, but this time it was bigger
Than the strength he had to get up off his knees_


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## koshergrl (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## koshergrl (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 20, 2018)

'A child of man
In times gone bad
Faces of stone
Lined hard and sad'


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## koshergrl (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 20, 2018)

_

If we never meet again, this side of heaven
I'll leave this world loving you_


----------



## westwall (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## SeaGal (Jun 20, 2018)

My daughter says she when she hears this song, she thinks of Robin Williams.


'_Smiling in the crowd I try
But in a lonely room I cry
The tears of a clown
When there's no one around,' _


----------



## SeaGal (Jun 20, 2018)

_
'As I walk this land with broken dreams
I have visions of many things
But happiness is just an illusion
Filled with sadness and confusion'_


----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 25, 2018)

I think we all have an "if only" moment like this.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 25, 2018)

There is always the Romeo & Juliet (I know what's coming) moment from West Side Story --- *Somewhere*...


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 26, 2018)

September Song Walter Huston youtube - Yahoo Video Search Results


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 26, 2018)

Everyone deserves a good cry once ans a while... Here is one of the best tearjerkers. So sad, yet so very full of hope with faith.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jun 27, 2018)

And then there is this beauty...  It's even worse now that my mom has passed on.


----------



## my2¢ (Jul 3, 2018)

The mention of sad songs brings to my mind Billie Holiday. A number of songs to pick from, I'll go with...

​


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Makes for awesome Saturday AM listening.


Now I'm surprised.  I would've thought you would've chosen _*Fairies Wear Boots?*_


----------



## Billo_Really (Jul 3, 2018)

Montrovant said:


>


Oh please, if I hear this song one more time, I'm going to vomit!


----------



## Montrovant (Jul 10, 2018)

I was reminded of this show recently (The Leftovers).  Some things didn't work, but the music was excellent.  Good sad, emotional stuff.


----------



## LittleNipper (Jul 12, 2018)

OK, if just music is acceptable, how about this one that tells the story of love lost.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 12, 2018)

Happy birthday...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 1, 2019)

Saddest song ever recorded...


----------



## the other mike (Dec 4, 2019)

This one's sad and happy at different times for me.


----------



## konradv (Jun 20, 2020)

Neil Young & Crazy Horse- Running Dry(Requiem for the Rockets)


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 20, 2020)

This is my favorite new sad song that sounds like a happy song.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 20, 2020)

The sad song liberals will chant when Biden steps down so Hillary can take the loss.....


----------



## the other mike (Jun 20, 2020)




----------

